# Wipe out...and how to put air in the tire...ugh



## jkl1224 (Sep 24, 2016)

IDK if any of you will remember my original post... I live in Michigan and this year I started to commute to the school where I teach 6th grade. 

I purchased a DIVERGE bike back in late November. 

Last week, I was riding on pretty much all wet pavement. On my commute I cross a 30 ft long wooden train bridge daily. Last week the bridge was covered with snow...but the pavement was all just wet. Well...that sign "caution bridges and overpasses may be icy" that has a whole lot more meaning to me now. Ugh. I was half way over the bridge and could feel little to no traction under me. And then, it happened, the whole bike went out from under me. It happened so quickly I coudn't react. I lay there thinking my leg was broken...no, for sure my arm or shoulder was broken. Then I told myself to pick my pansy self up and get off the ice. Happy to report nothing was broken. Maybe my ego. For the past two weeks...I have walked my bike over that bridge. Several times I can hardly keep myself up. I do not have spiked tires..and don't think that would help with this situation. The bruise I have on the inside of my knee is amazing...and yet I have no idea how I got it. 

I am loving riding to work in all weather conditions. My principal has come and insisted that he throw my bike in his truck and give me a ride home. I decline politely and tell him how much I really love the ride.

The point of this post is last week I was riding between 13mph and 15mph and I was exhausted. I don't know why. I was having a heck of a time almost like I was in a quagmire. I'm wondering if my tires can be low. I unscrewed the cap and the valve on the tire is unlike anything I am familiar with. It has a gold nub that if I twist it will move up the stem and if I twist the other way I can release air. IDK how to add air or how to check the tire pressure. Any help would be much appreciate.

Thanks in advance for any and all advice. You all have been such a great help to me.

Jackie


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

jkl1224 said:


> IDK if any of you will remember my original post... I live in Michigan and this year I started to commute to the school where I teach 6th grade.
> 
> I purchased a DIVERGE bike back in late November.
> 
> ...


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## jkl1224 (Sep 24, 2016)

Thanks. Do I need to go to bike store to get that special pump? UGH. Wonder why when they sold me the bike they didn't explain this to me? I really appreciate your help.


----------



## jkl1224 (Sep 24, 2016)

Thanks. I guess I need to look at youtube. Never think of that. Can I just use my regular bike pump. It looks like she is using one similar to mine that I use on my Mt. Bike.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

That video doesn't show that you need a special pump and pressure gauge for presta valves. The easiest solution is to get an adapter like this: Nashbar - Welcome!

Any bike shop will have them.

Edit: And a lot of pressure gauges don't go high enough for bike tires. One like this: Nashbar Dial Tire Pressure Gauge has heads for both types of valves.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

jkl1224 said:


> Thanks. Do I need to go to bike store to get that special pump? UGH. Wonder why when they sold me the bike they didn't explain this to me? I really appreciate your help.


Most floor pumps come with dual heads, one side for schrader valves and the other side for presta. Just get one of those.


----------



## jkl1224 (Sep 24, 2016)

Well, I went out to garage. Grabbed my Schwinn pump. On the side it has two stickers one for each type of valve. So, I unscrewed the dust cap, and unscrewed the valve. Pushed a bit to release air. Attempted to put on nozzel from air pump....all I did was let all the air out. Now...I have no air at all in the tire. I'm so bummed. IDK if there was an adapter or something to go with this pump. It is fairly new. Has a gauge that is digital that tells you PSI. Feeling like every thing I try is an adventure of learning.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

jkl1224 said:


> Feeling like every thing I try is an adventure of learning.


And you're just getting started.

Look around for instructions for that pump, it won't be too hard once you figure it out but it might be harder than you're thinking at first.

Know anybody that rides bikes? That would help. Have them come over for a bit and show you the simple things.

You'll need to know how to change a tube once you figure out how to air it up.


----------



## jkl1224 (Sep 24, 2016)

Just my neighbors who also just bought mountain bikes this summer. They have the regular valve. I went to Target and got a new pump. My back tire was down to 50PSI so I figure the front was probably like that as well.

Is that what was making it feel like I was riding in quick sand??? What would cause them to loose air? Do I have a leak or is it from the change in weather. It was in the 20's here and the past 4 days in the 40's-50's. 

I don't really know people that ride bikes. That is why I came here. LOL.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Riding with that low of pressure will make it feel that way. You will lose pressure fairly quickly, a lot of riders fill their tires before each daily ride.


----------



## jkl1224 (Sep 24, 2016)

Why will my pressure go down? It is a brand new bike. Well, I bought it in November....


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

jkl1224 said:


> Why will my pressure go down? It is a brand new bike. Well, I bought it in November....


Tubes are porous. You're putting high pressure into a low volume area. It escapes through the pores. Some thicker tubes will hold air longer.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

jkl1224 said:


> Well, I went out to garage. Grabbed my Schwinn pump. On the side it has two stickers one for each type of valve. So, I unscrewed the dust cap, and unscrewed the valve. Pushed a bit to release air. Attempted to put on nozzel from air pump....all I did was let all the air out. Now...I have no air at all in the tire. I'm so bummed. IDK if there was an adapter or something to go with this pump. It is fairly new. Has a gauge that is digital that tells you PSI. Feeling like every thing I try is an adventure of learning.


The nozzle pressed the valve down, letting the air out. Obviously, the nozzle was too large in diameter or it would have sealed on the valve stem and no air would have leaked out. :idea:

Were you sure the nozzle wasn't the one for the wider shraeder valves like on car tires? If so, the Nashbar adapter mentioned above would be the solution. If the pump nozzle felt "tight" over the valve stem, then either the pump wasn't locked onto the valve using the lever on the nozzle that will crimp it securely, or the rubber washers in the nozzle are hardened with age or worn out, won't seal, and the air leaks out.

As others have said, the higher the pressure, the faster air will leak out over a couple of days. On a 28 or 25mm tire pumped up to 90 psi, air will leak out and it will ride noticeably softer and sluggish at even 80 psi. So every two days, if not every ride, skinny tires need to be topped up.

So buy a new floor pump with the smaller diameter chuck hole that seals on the presta valve when pressed down opening the valve. The attached gauge will tell you where you're at. The pressure is too high to determine accurately by pinching the tire with the hand. They should feel "rock hard."

Generally speaking, the heavier the rider + luggage, the larger the tire and/or the higher the pressure. For a 120 # person riding 25mm tires, 90 psi in back and 85-90 in front would give a great ride. Light weight rider could get away with less pressure on larger diameter tires, but generally not below at least 65 psi.

Steel belted car tires hold pressure for months, largely because the pressures aren't that high, 30-35 psi, and the rubber is way thicker than a bike tire inner tube.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Hi!

Sorry to hear about your recent mishap, but glad nothing was seriously hurt except your pride.  So far, everything said above is good advice.

At 50PSI rear, it is no wonder you were getting a real workout! And not surprising if you haven't aired up in 2 months. You should be checking and re-inflating your tires AT LEAST once a week. Also keep in mind that when your pressures are low, you are much more likely to get a pinch flat!

What pressures you should use is open for much debate and I'm sure others here will chime in. Ideal pressures depend on what size tires you are using and your weight. Personally, I like to use a front pressure that is at least 20PSI less than the rear. It makes the handlebar vibrations much less and you are also less likely to lose control on wet or icy surfaces (OK, that didn't help you that time!) or if you hit something. The rear tire is where most of your weight is and also where your drive forces are. The front steers the bike, so you don't want that one to be as hard.

Here is a link to a site where you can enter your tire size and your weight (weight includes fully clothed rider, bike and anything you are carrying. So if you weigh 120lbs in your birthday suit, you most likely weigh 130-135lbs+ with winter clothes, boots, etc. Add around 20lbs for the bike. Then whatever you are carrying - 2 full water bottles, backpack full of school textbooks, etc. That will get your weight up there. Use the 2nd box with the heading "Weight of (Fully-dressed) Rider & Bike":

Bicycle tire pressure calculator 

Any more questions, please feel free to ask!


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

jkl1224 said:


> Why will my pressure go down? It is a brand new bike. Well, I bought it in November....


Wow-let's hope this noob doesn't accidentally buy a latex tube....


----------



## jkl1224 (Sep 24, 2016)

No Time Toulouse said:


> Wow-let's hope this noob doesn't accidentally buy a latex tube....



Ok...what
is a latex tube?


----------



## jkl1224 (Sep 24, 2016)

Wow! Thanks for all that great information. I do ride somedays with over 50lbs on my back. Snow boots, two layers of everything, light down coat covered with a wind breaker, facemask, helmet...on and on and on.... Books, clothes, coffee, water bottles etc. I thought is was the cold, the wind, the dark gray skies....but then in the cold wet rain...I thought it can't be getting this much tougher. I have to be getting into better shape. I come home after riding 30-40 miles. Work out on weight machine then run on treadmill for another 30-40 mins. I just couldn't imagine that I was getting so out of shape that I could hardly make it home. LOL. Today was a breeze. It was cold, wet, windy and I have probably 80lbs in my backpack tonight. I was so thankful I learned about air pressure in my tires. I would press on them and they felt fine. After filling them up late last night I could really tell the difference. 

Thanks for taking time to give me this great advice.


----------



## jkl1224 (Sep 24, 2016)

Got one at Target last night with two valves. Works great. Thanks.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

jkl1224 said:


> Ok...what
> is a laytex tube?


Latex tubes are white or cream colored. They're lighter than butyl rubber tubes which are black, and also twice as expensive. They lose air twice as fast as butyl rubber. Get the rubber ones! They're also much more easily patched in case of a flat.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

JKL, 

Glad you are ok after your spill.

It sounds like you are working out pretty hard. I hope you are giving your body a chance to rest and recover once in a while.

When I first started cycling I got a little carried away. I ended up overdoing it, and dealt with some stress injuries and burnout. Don't be shy about taking it easy and letting your body heal and recover. You might be surprised how much energy you have after a short break.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

jkl1224 said:


> Wow! Thanks for all that great information. I do ride somedays with over 50lbs on my back. Snow boots, two layers of everything, light down coat covered with a wind breaker, facemask, helmet...on and on and on.... Books, clothes, coffee, water bottles etc. I thought is was the cold, the wind, the dark gray skies....but then in the cold wet rain...I thought it can't be getting this much tougher. I have to be getting into better shape. I come home after riding 30-40 miles. Work out on weight machine then run on treadmill for another 30-40 mins. I just couldn't imagine that I was getting so out of shape that I could hardly make it home. LOL. Today was a breeze. It was cold, wet, windy and I have probably 80lbs in my backpack tonight. I was so thankful I learned about air pressure in my tires. I would press on them and they felt fine. After filling them up late last night I could really tell the difference.
> 
> Thanks for taking time to give me this great advice.


OMG! You carry 50-80lbs in your backpack while riding?? You carry as much as touring cyclists! And then you go home and workout with weights and on a treadmill? You are NOT out of shape! You are an inspiration to all of us!


----------



## AtlantaR6 (Sep 9, 2010)

If you are riding 30 miles without a spare tube and way to inflate it you are really asking for trouble. At least grab a new tube and co2 inflator, whole kit can be had for $15


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Lombard said:


> OMG! You carry 50-80lbs in your backpack while riding?? You carry as much as touring cyclists! And then you go home and workout with weights and on a treadmill? You are NOT out of shape! You are an inspiration to all of us!


Yeah, I couldn't imagine carrying that much on my back riding the bike.

Doesn't need a pump, just grab the spouse by the scruff of the neck and tell him to pump them up.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

velodog said:


> Yeah, I couldn't imagine carrying that much on my back riding the bike.
> 
> Doesn't need a pump, just grab the spouse by the scruff of the neck and tell him to pump them up.


Or better yet, push him out of the way and do it yourself!


----------



## dir-t (Oct 14, 2005)

If it hasn't already been mentioned...

- studded tires would have definitely reduced your chance of falling on that bridge. Well worth the investment if you're going to ride in winter conditions.

- if your bike has provisions for mounting one, get a rack and panniers (saddle bags) to carry all of the stuff that's currently on your back. It will be way more comfortable.

- buy one of those little Presta-Schrader adaptors and leave it screwed to one of your valve stems. The rubber O-rings in many pumps can wear out and prevent easy inflation of Presta tubes. Also, you may feel that a portable pump doesn't quite do the job of fully inflating a tire after you fix a flat on the road. When that happens, you'll quickly learn that the air compressor at that next gas station or your school's shop class won't be set up for Presta valves.


----------



## jkl1224 (Sep 24, 2016)

This cracks me up. If I got a tube...I would not know what to do with it. I have watched you tube videos...I will go and get one and one of those inflators. I leave home around 5:30 A.M. School starts at 9:10 A.M. So, I figure if I get a flat...I can walk the bike and get to school on time (about 10 miles). Same with my ride home. I will get two tubes. One for my Mt. Bike and one for my new bike. I will practice on my Mt. Bike. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## jkl1224 (Sep 24, 2016)

Thanks for the advice. I don't work out every night. It depends on how many papers I have to check...how much stress I have to get out of my system. LOL. I do ride every day...unless the snow stops me. So I have missed a total of 8 days.


----------



## jkl1224 (Sep 24, 2016)

This is filled with great advice. I need to write it down on a card and take it with me when I fill up the tires next. Thanks for taking time to give me all the details. Much appreciated.


----------



## jkl1224 (Sep 24, 2016)

Folks on another thread said studded tires. But I didn't buy them. I have a bike trailer from when the kids are young. But, I don't see a way to connect that to the new bike. It was funny when I bought the Diverge I said I needed a kick stand. They told me that you don't normally put a kick stand on a bike like this because you don't want to add the extra weight. I had to laugh when they said that. I do have a stationary stand that I park my bike in my classroom in. I don't mind the weight and don't really notice it because that is what I have been doing since I started this adventure in August. On days my pack is lighter it feels odd. I do not have a "shop class". LOL. I do ride past a few bike stations on the rails to trails path I ride on and have never stopped to try the pumps. I will grab one of those adaptors. I so appreciate all of your advice. I don't know about the panniers? I have looked at them and seem like a lot of hastle. I take my backpack into the bathroom and change and fill it up with papers, books, laptop etc. and take off. It all seems to work for me now. 

On nice days I take a 26 mile detour around a beautiful lake near me that has a bike trail around it. That park has no bike station so I think it would be helpful for me to grab some of the items suggested here as I might be riding on borrowed time/luck. 

I so appreciate the thoughtful advice. Thank you.


----------



## jkl1224 (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

dir-t said:


> If it hasn't already been mentioned...
> 
> - studded tires would have definitely reduced your chance of falling on that bridge. Well worth the investment if you're going to ride in winter conditions.


Do they even make studded tires in 700x28c size. I think she would need to use the mountain bike since I believe they're only in those sizes.

Then again, jkl1224, on days when there is snow and ice, or even icy patches, you may want to ride the mountain bike anyway.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

jkl's setting a good example for the kids. love it.

even though i've rebuilt some 40 vintage bikes and all my keepers have tubes with presta valves, i still use an old school schwinn-branded pump with only a schrader nozzle. i screw a $1 adapter over the valve when inflating a presta tube. it works for me.

as for flats out on the road, i carry one co2 cartridge, its tiny inflator, and a patch kit.

if going on a long ride outside the mass transit system, i'll throw in an extra co2 cartridge and spare tube as well.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

the next thing the op will want to look into is some kind of foot retention system. it will change your riding experience for the better by tying you to the bike and making it far safer when you hit an unexpected bump at speed.

yes, it will take a week or so to get used to. yes, you may fall once at a stop early on.

but no, you needn't buy expensive shoes or even pedals.

i use old school clips and straps. now riding without them immediately feels foreign, slow, and unsafe.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Lombard said:


> Do they even make studded tires in 700x28c size. I think she would need to use the mountain bike since I believe they're only in those sizes.
> 
> Then again, jkl1224, on days when there is snow and ice, or even icy patches, you may want to ride the mountain bike anyway.


don't know about 700x28 but there are 700x30


----------



## DangerousDan (Jun 18, 2016)

*A couple suggestions to prevent crashes on ice.*

Sorry I didn't see this earlier. I commute in Fargo ND... year round. I park my road bike and the 7 minute ride to work and pull out my winter commuter. The speed goes down and the effort goes up. In sub zero and in strong winds it goes way up. Today there was 3 inches of fresh snow. More effort still.

I have Schwalbe Ice Spiker tires. They have over 300 studs per tire and the grip on ice is quite good. It makes riding on the river ice an enjoyable diversion. In the past I have ridden on Conti and Kenda studded tires. They were good as well, but tires do wear out.

Snow is no big deal. Even without the studs. It is the patches of ice that will give the painful results you experienced. My suggestion to you and anyone who rides in icy conditions is to spend the money and get a set of studded tires.

For your Diverge, 45 Nrth and Schwalbe make 30 and 35mm studded tires. I would expect the 30 to fit, the 35 to be a maybe. I have never ridden on that narrow a studded tire, but I do know a couple of people who do ride on tires that size. They both would not ride without.

Bike Tires Direct has those tires. I have bought tires from them, both by the web and in person when I have been visiting Oregon. They did replace a defective Conti based on a picture I sent them. Good deal, since I keep 5 bikes in tires.

You might also try the shop where you purchased the bike. I would expect that at least some people in Lansing ride on studded tires.

Lastly, I need to point out that Sir Issac Newton is a mean SOB, and all that weight mounted well above the center of gravity of your bike reduces your ability to react properly to a sudden loss of traction. Consider getting a low mount rack and panniers.


----------



## fasteddy (Sep 22, 2005)

Check your brakes, you might have knocked one of them out of alignment in the crash causing it rub


----------

